# Auto Dosing?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All 

So I'm putting together the last few pieces of equipment for my planted tank and find myself needing a little more advice from the marine peeps. 

What is my best way to go with an auto dosser? I need something I can program to dose every other day with a volume of say 5-15ml. One pump set up for macro dosing, the other for mirco. Will the dosers with the built in controllers do this, or does this require a full out controller plus slave doser? 

Right now I'm looking at the GHL stand alone with 2 pumps. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can't remember if you can set the GHL dosers to every other day or less since I (and most other reefing folk) dose multiple times a day, everyday. Can you dose in smaller increments continuously?

In any case, I'd recommend a GHL doser. Rock solid performance and easy to use. I'd spring for an extra channel just in case you think of anything - it can be as simple as FW top offs. The more automation you get, the less time spent maintaining, the more time spent enjoying


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a good point, the chemists talk about precipitates formed with the phosphate/iron combo, but I really don't think it matters in such small amounts.. more over, i could just break the dose up by a few hours.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The GHL doser will automatically space all your dosings to be as far apart from each other as possible - or you can program it entirely manually to dose when you want as much as you want.

For my calcium chloride and sodium bicarbonate, if you dose it at the same time, it will precipitate the calcium carbonate. I have the doser set to dose each solution 13 and 16 times a day 10 - 15ml a time, yet precipitation has never been an issue.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, sounds like another sale. Between the HQI lights, the RO/DI filter and now the doser to come, I'm pretty much sitting on a marine tank. I have to admit, you guys have all the great toys.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well if you ever want to switch, you're way ahead of the game. Just think of all the colours you'll have in your tank 

You should set up an auto WC on your tank - might as well take it to the next level!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Two other dosing pumps to look into:

Profilux

and 

Vertex Libra (not released yet)


----------

